

IPhone developers get first monthly sales reports - tstegart
http://www.macrumors.com/iphone/2008/08/12/developers-get-first-monthly-sales-report-for-apps/

======
yan
I applaud the transparency with numbers that some developers are exhibiting.
Interesting read anyway.

~~~
tstegart
It really helps people get motivated when they're struggling on their apps.

